# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանյան առաջնություն

## Սամվել

Հայկական ֆուտբոլը հետզհետե ծաղկում է …
Մինչև հիմա Հայաստանի առաջնության խաղերը չէի դիտում  :Blush: /և կարծում եմ ոչ միայն ես/…
Սակայն այսուհետև որոշել եմ հնարավորության դեպքում դիտել  :Ok: 
Սակայն ճիշտն ասած ո՛չ օրերը գիտեմ, ո՛չ ժամերը, ո՛չ վայրերը, ո՛չ էլ ալիքները  :Blush: 

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրեք Հայաստանի Առաջնության հերթական տուրերի Խաղերի օրերը, Ժամերը, Անցկացման վայրերը, որ ցանկացողները իմանան և կարողանան դիտել  :Ok: 

Կարող ենք նաև պայմանավորվել այս կամ այն խաղը մարզադաշտում դիտել միասին  :Ok: 

Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հա մոռացա ասեմ մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր է Գրեք Հեռարձակվող խաղերի օրերը և ժամերը

----------


## Աբելյան

կորչի Հայաստանի առաջնությունը  :Bad: 
թեկուզ Միկան ՈւԵՖԱ-յի խմբային էլ մտնի,  մեկ ա գնալով ավելի եմ հիասթափվում մեր ակումբային ֆուտբոլից

----------


## Սամվել

> կորչի Հայաստանի առաջնությունը 
> թեկուզ Միկան ՈւԵՖԱ-յի խմբային էլ մտնի,  մեկ ա գնալով ավելի եմ հիասթափվում մեր ակումբային ֆուտբոլից


Հա հասկանում եմ քեզ բայց դե էս թեման ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բանի մասին էր այ Հայկո ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր Փյունիկ-Գանձասարն ա հանրապետական մարզադաշտում: Գանձասարը վերջի 4 խաղերում մենակ հաղթանակներ ունի: Բայց հույս չունեմ, որ էս խաղում Փյունիկը միավորներ կկորցնի: Հնարավոր ա, որ տելևիզրով ցույց տան:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էսօր Փյունիկ-Գանձասարն ա հանրապետական մարզադաշտում: Գանձասարը վերջի 4 խաղերում մենակ հաղթանակներ ունի: Բայց հույս չունեմ, որ էս խաղում Փյունիկը միավորներ կկորցնի: Հնարավոր ա, որ տելևիզրով ցույց տան:


Ո՞ր Ժամինա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժամը չգիտեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ով էր այստեղ ասում, թե Գանձասարը Փյունիկին չի հաղթելու? :LOL: 

*Սամվել*

Հատուկ Քեզ համար, Հայաստանի Առաջնության խաղացանկը. :Wink: 

*http://www.armfootball.com/index.php...endar&Lang=Arm*

----------


## Աբելյան

էհ...
էսա գյոզալ Գանձասարի մարզիչին էլ կհանեն...
էն Գանձասարի, որը 3-րդ շրջանի 5 խաղերում 5 հաղթանակ ա տարել...

ողբամ զ՛քեզ, հայոց ֆուտբոլ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> ողբամ զ՛քեզ, հայոց ֆուտբոլ...


Ես այդ մտքի հետ հաշտվել եմ արդեն 5 տարի :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ասում եք, Գանձասարի մարզիչին են հանում, հմ. :Think: 

Ինձ թվում է, այդ ամենը հանուն Փյունիկի մարզական հաջողության են անում, սպանելով Հայկական ֆուտբոլը. Փաստորեն թույլ չտալով մյուս թիմերի զարգանալ, Հայաստանի Առաջնությանը զրկում են առողջ մրցակցության հնարավորությունից, որի դեպքում էլ ֆուտբոլը չի զարգանում.

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է վերլուծությունս ճիշտ, բայց ողբալու տեղ ունենք. :Xeloq: 

Ի դեպ, դիտել եմ հեռուստատեսությամբ խաղի վերջնամասը, Գանձասարի եւ Փյունիկի մասնակցությամբ. Ինչպես միշտ գլխավոր մրցավար Արարատ Ճաղարյանը, իր բարձրության վրա էր. :Bad:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ամեն ինչ շատ լավա ինչի եք ողբում:
Սուքիասյանի հանեցին, որովհետև Արարատի խաղը շատ հեռու էր ժամանակակից լինելուց:
Ամբողջ մրցաժրջանի ընթացքում ես Արարատի կատարմամբ եզրային գրոհ չեմ տեսել:
Էս, որ դարնա, որ մենակ կենտրոնով թիմը գրոհի?

Իսկ Պոշտուլկան ընդանրապես մարզիչ չէր: Բանանցը իր խաղացողների ընտրությոամբ Արարատից ուժեղ էր բայց աղյուսակում զգալիորեն զիջում էր:

Պետրոսյանին ոչ-ոք չի հանի:
Եթե Փյունիկը ուզենա ԳԱնձասարին թուլացնի Վալերի Ալեքսանյանին հետ կվերադարձնի:

Իսկ Ալեքսանյանը Գանձասարում անհեմամետ ավելի օգտակարա քան Արթուր Քոչարյանը, որը խաղի մեծ մասը լոդրի պես կանգնումա:

Իսկ առաջնությունը շատ հետաքրքիրա:
Վաղուց ժամանակնա ձերբազատվել ստերեոտիպներից, թե գիտես Հայաստանում նայելու բան չկա պետքա Իսպանիայի, Իտալիայի առաջնություն նայել: 

Վստահ եմ, որ ստերեոտիպներով առաջնորդվողներից շատերը, երեկ մեծ բավականությամբ նայել են Կալյարի-Յուվենթուս խաղը, չնայած էտ խաղում խոտանը անհամամատ ավելի շատ էր, քան Ուլիս-Կիլիկիա խաղում:

----------


## Armeno

Փյունիկ 2 ը հաղթել ա առաջի լիգայում, հիմի Բարձրագուն խմբում 2 հատ փյունիկ ա՞ լինելու

----------


## Աբելյան

> Փյունիկ 2 ը հաղթել ա առաջի լիգայում, հիմի Բարձրագուն խմբում 2 հատ փյունիկ ա՞ լինելու


չէ
երկրորդ տեղ գրաված թմին են բերելու

----------


## Armeno

ինչի՞

----------


## John

Նույն հովանավորի 2 թիմ չեն կարող բարձրագույն խմբում միաժամանակ խաղալ ըստ կանոնակարգի

----------

